
Spotify Free desktop users facing malware-filled ads - 0x0
http://www.macrumors.com/2016/10/05/spotify-free-malware-filled-ads/
======
kup0
If I use the free version, what I do is use play.spotify.com in a browser with
uBlock Origin. Spotify free without ads.

